# Tarjeta de lavadora Samsung wa14f5l2uww



## Andres598 (Abr 4, 2019)

Hola, tengo una tarjeta de lavadora Samsung que enciende normal, se activan las funciones, pero al dar iniciar no inicia el lavado, ni ninguna otra función.
Por otro lado en la tarjeta se puede observar una especie de silicona blanca que sale de los condensadores, eso es normal ?.
Psdt: Soy nuevo en esto


----------



## belinea2 (Abr 4, 2019)

Hola respecto a eso blanco en los condensadores, es normal. Lo ponen para protegerlos frente a las vibraciones.
Yo empezaría revisando el estado del pulsador de inicio. Con un polímetro y continuidad. Es lo más probable


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2019)

Si , eso es un pegote para que no se muevan con la sacudida del centrifugado.


----------



## Andres598 (Abr 4, 2019)

Saben de alguna página donde pueda importar la tarjeta de mi lavadora ?


----------



## DownBabylon (Abr 5, 2019)

si no inicia el lavado es porque alguno de los sensores encargados de asegurarse que tenga el peso adecuado, el agua requerida y la tapa cerrada esta funcionando mal


----------



## Andres598 (Abr 9, 2019)

Ahora que lo volví a conectar ya inicia el lavado, pero después de un momento se detiene o hay veces que el motor gira en un solo sentido y no para que podría estar pasando ?


----------



## DownBabylon (Abr 9, 2019)

puede ser el sensor de rotacion del motor que esta dañado esta falla es muy comun es un modulo instalado debajo de la lavadora que esta en la polea del motor para detectar direccion y rotacion, esos se dañan por la humedad y pueden ser causa de que no lave o gire inadecuadamente te recomiendo revisarlo


----------



## Andres598 (Abr 9, 2019)

DownBabylon dijo:


> puede ser el sensor de rotacion del motor que esta dañado esta falla es muy comun es un modulo instalado debajo de la lavadora que esta en la polea del motor para detectar direccion y rotacion, esos se dañan por la humedad y pueden ser causa de que no lave o gire inadecuadamente te recomiendo revisarlo


Una pregunta más como puedo comprobar si está en un buen estado ?


----------



## DownBabylon (Abr 9, 2019)

La forma mas convencional es a la vista que no este deformada o que tenga sarro. El otro metodo es con medidor de continuidad y/o medidor de resistencia empezando la medicion con el valor mas alto de ohms en el multimetro  entre los pines y con ayuda de un iman de cocina o cualquier iman pasarlo y verificar incremento o decremento de continuidad con el multimetro


----------



## Andres598 (Abr 9, 2019)

Ya lo probe al parecer el problema está en la tarjeta por dónde podría empezar a revisarla


----------

